# AMP Power running boards



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Who runs AMP power steps on there 2500 Silverado Crew, and what is the pros and cons. The original ones on there just collect mud all the time. 

Thanks


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I ran them on my trucks and installed them in many others. I would not have a truck without them. Unless you are rock climbing they are definitely worth it.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

^^^ same here on last three. Took me a bit to get used to them (look and function) but that's just me not comfortable with change a lot of times. I'll never go back to conventional running boards/steps.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks y'all,


----------

